# USOS PRINCIPALES DEL AGUA > Energía > Minihidraulica >  Escasa minihidráhulica en embalses

## ramon

Habiéndome intesado siempre la gestión de las aguas y la producción de energía. No termino de comprender el escaso número de minicentrales hidroeléctricas existentes en los embalses españoles, ya sean para consumo urbano o riego. En concreto en mi zona, la provincia de Cadiz sólo existen dos que yo conozca, las del Pantano de los Hurones y la del de Bornos. Tan de moda que está el tema de las renovables y por otro lado existen mucha energía que se está desaprovechando.
ALGUIEN PODRÍA EXPLICARME EL POR QUÉ?

----------


## AMADEUS

Buenas, ramon.

Supongo que será por falta de rentabilidad.

A pesar de las primas establecidas, supongo que la multitud de trabas burocráticas, unidas a la importante inversión, harán que nadie se anime a embarcarse en esos proyectos.

¿Tienes idea de cual es la inversión por MW que hay que invertir en una minihidráulica?

¿Y los trámites burocráticos (permisos) que hay que emprender?

Tal vez la respuesta a esas dos preguntas nos de alguna pista...

Salu2,

AMADEUS

¡QUE EL 2010 NO SEA MUCHO PEOR QUE EL 2009!

----------


## Beto63

> Supongo que será por falta de rentabilidad.
> 
> A pesar de las primas establecidas, supongo que la multitud de trabas burocráticas, unidas a la importante inversión, harán que nadie se anime a embarcarse en esos proyectos.
> 
> ¿Tienes idea de cual es la inversión por MW que hay que invertir en una minihidráulica?


La rentabilidad depende de las primas que se den. Fabricar un panel fotovoltaico consume mas energía que la que produce pero es rentable porque pagan muy bien su electricidad.
En los aprovechamientos minihidráulicos la inversión no es muy alta. El mayor coste es la costucción del embalse, que ya se ha hecho para otros usos.

----------


## ramon

Pero desde el momento en que hay presas ya construidas y con capacidad para centenares de Hectómetros cúbicos destinadas a riego o consumo urbano,  basta con poner una turbina en el proceso de vaciado e incluso puede subastarse dicho privilegio a centrales térmicas de gas o carbón que quieran maquillar el CO2 por MW producido, no es lo mismo que construir una minihidraúlica en la cuenca de un río que requiere sea represado y tiene toda una serie de inconvenientes medioambientales. ¿Se construyen superpresas reversibles para aprovechar la energía sobrante en el sistema eléctrico en horas punta subiendo el agua de una presa a otra con motobombas y esto es más rentable que utilizar las que ya están construidas?. Aquí hay algo que no cuadra.

----------


## Matraco

No creo que tengamos poca minidrioeléctrica, de hecho creo que estamos a la cabeza de Europa en este aspecto, si bien es cierto que todavía se puede hacer muchisimo más.

En los años 60 alcanzamos el máximo con 1.740 centrales en activo, de las que sobre 2.005 solo nos quedaban 1.135 en activo, pero en los últimos años la minidrioeléctrica está repuntando fuertemente.
El Plan de Energías Renovables 2005-2010, fijaba un objetivo de 2.199 MW para la minidrioeléctrica, lo que suponía un crecimiento de 451 MW respecto a 2005 y cerca de 1/3 del máximo teórico explotable. Desconozco los objetivos del nuevo plan energético, pero el IDAE estima que en España existe un potencial de unos 6.700 MW de potencia instalada para presas mini hidráulicas, así que con los precios actuales de las materias energéticas finitas y la escalada que van a seguir experimentando, no sería descabellado pensar en alcanzar los 3.350 MW para 2020. En mi opinión 3.350 MW rondará el máximo real explotable.

----------


## ramon

Casualmente he encontrado un estudio interesante de la Junta de Andalucía sobre costes/rentabilidad de instalaciones minihidráulicas en Cádiz y Málaga. Pese a no ser técnico en la materia no iba un servidor muy mal encaminado, se podrían construir al menos 4 centrales hidráulicas en Cádiz con una potencia conjunta de en torno a 4-5Mw y con un tiempo de pay-back (tiempo de retorno de todas las inversiones realizadas) menor a 7 años e incluso en 1 de ellas el pay-back es menor a 3 años. Con estos datos lo que no comprendo es por qué no realizan el proyecto los mismo ayuntamientos, por no decir la Junta de Andalucía o el Ministerio competente. A los beneficios medioambientales se une una oportunidad de negocio para las arcas públicas. ¡Tendremos que esperar a que suba aún más el petróleo!.

----------


## ramon

Disculpadme olvidé adjuntar la web: 
http://www.agenciaandaluzadelaenergi...ga_y_cadiz.pdf

----------


## ramon

Parece ser que el link que os adjunté ha dejado de estar operativo, si bien os adjunto este otro

http://www.agenciaandaluzadelaenergi...lica-andalucia

para que observen como en Cádiz existen tan sólo 9,89 MW hidraulicos instalados pese a disponer bastantes pantanos que suman una capacidad de 1800 H3 que suelen mostrar niveles muy elevados de agua y que ésta es mayoritariamente utilizada para el riego. El solo desembalse de dicha agua para la agricultura durante los meses secos podría aportar una suculenta cifra de MW, cuando los aires acondicionados de la zona demandan energía, sin suponer perjuicio alguno a la naturaleza y sin requerir de grandes obras puesto que los embalses están ya construidos.

¿Desidia empresarial y/administrativa?, ¿ Evidencia de falta de inversión histórica en Andalucía?

----------


## ramon

Consultando los últimos mensajes referidos al desembalse de agua del Pantano de los Hurones, así como de la mayoría de los embalses gaditanos que se realiza desde hace varias semanas y que se prolongará mientras continúen las precipitaciones, aparece la información de  que las únicas hidroeléctricas de la provincia: la de Los Hurones y aquella de Bornos, se encuentran fuera de servicio. El Pantano de los Hurones y aquel que recoge sus excedentes el superembalse del Guadalcacín han desembalsado agua en bastantes ocasiones desde que el trasvase los retroalimenta. La situación es una evidencia más de la sinrazón de no invertir en centrales hidráulicas hasta el punto de ni siquiera realizarse el mantenimiento de las existentes. Que en Cádiz no haya por tanto hidroeléctrica alguna funcionando que aproveche los embalses construidos mientras que albergamos algunas de las centrales térmicas de gas combinado más grandes para aprovechar el paso del gaseoducto desde Tarifa, deben sin duda estar en estrecha relación. En todo caso digo yo que estas grandes productoras de electricidad podrían maquillar un poquito sus cifras de producción-polución mediante una pequeña inversión en hidroeléctrica.

----------


## ramon

Los pantanos gaditanos están desembalsando agua en mayor o menor medida desde Diciembre, ¡tódo un despropósito energético!. No se entiende como ninguno de ellos tiene instalada una minihidráulica que aproveche el salto de agua , ¿dificultades administrativas?, ¿coste económico que excede la rentabilidad? ¿desinterés por invertir en la provincia de Cádiz?. Parece ser que alguien nos marcó en el mapa como: eólicas y centrales de gas combinado y no presta atención de la riqueza hidrológica que posee la provincia gaditana.

----------

